# Someone Needs To Buy Me This Table



## Cody Killgore (Dec 11, 2013)

Feel free to go ahead and buy it and have it shipped to me 

That is a nice redwood burl table

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-GROWTH-REDWOOD-BURL-DINING-TABLE-/380791047874


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 11, 2013)

At that price shipping should be free lol


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 11, 2013)

Lol, yeah. That's strange that it's not...


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 12, 2013)

Just think how many pen blanks you could repurpose that into. Wow!


----------



## Molokai (Dec 12, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> Just think how many pen blanks you could repurpose that into. Wow!


Or knife scales

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 12, 2013)

Or even bowls!!! Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2013)

Someone should ask him if he can cut it up into pieces to fit a LFRB so that you can glue it back together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChrisN (Dec 12, 2013)

WOW! That's my style of table! WOW! But the price...


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2013)

I see a number of other burl tables at other prices too.... Definitely a ton of pen blanks in one of those :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

